# eBay Cruze spare - ollld?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The tire was probably sitting on a shelf, un-installed until a Cruze came out and put on a steelie that fits our bolt pattern. The people who did it probably bought the tires, never used them, then found them and thought, "sweet, new tires" and are now trying to sell them.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I saw that spare also since I could not take the spare out of my LS when they totaled it(unless they reduced my settlement for my totaled car) but I would need to reconfig my trunk since I have the "hole" in my Eco trunk . I did not even see the 2007 on it. I would not worry about how old a spare is. if you think about how long the spare sits in other cars before they are used. Do you have the jack and hold down under the trunk panel? If you are really interested check out some junk yards. I know a place called "Copart" has mine with a spare in it. I am sure there are others!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Patman said:


> Do you have the jack and hold down under the trunk panel? If you are really interested check out some junk yards. I know a place called "Copart" has mine with a spare in it. I am sure there are others!


No, like many other '11-'12 Eco 6MT owners, I have the inflator compressor and "storage cubby" trunk floor. So does Copart sell parts? I have a large Copart facility down the street, but I thought they just bought/sold entire junked cars. The largest local junkyard said they had no Cruze vehicles or parts currently, and when I asked if I should just call back some other time, they answered "yes" and hung up. Same with another local yard. Finding junkyard parts seems to be a rather time intensive process of dealing with gruff localyokels.


----------

